# Doggles-mmmm, well?



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Well I have a pair and got to thinking about them when Beau ran right into a barbed wire fence and tore a nice patch of skin off right between his eyes. (Eyes seem fine but it gave me a scare he was running which is why he did not see it-normally he does and goes under)

We have not used them. Don't know how they are in the woods or not. I have glasses to wear in the woods which I usually take off because I don't like them.....

Anybody have any experience with using them on a dog working in the woods or is it just more "stuff" to get in the way?


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

After paying hefty bills to the veterinary opthamalogical specialist when my DS scratched her eyeball, probably by racing through the woods and fields after chuckit balls and bunnies, I considered Doggles. I did have a good giggle when I tried them on her, but decided that it was probably more trouble than it was worth and I wasn't sure how much effort I wanted to put into training her to wear them, or how well they'd stay on with her dashing through the bush.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I used to train with a guy that used Doggles with his GSD on account of Pannus and the altitude in Colorado. I've also heard of them being used in the desert for sand storms. I've never heard of them used as generic safety glasses.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

I have a friend with an avi dog (GSD) that she found out has pannus. She has used them for extended trips for glacier travel/ski touring or very sunny days when the dog is on reflected snow for long periods at work. They seem to work well.

I would not bother using them for no reason in the woods. Yes there are risks, but you have to draw the line somewhere. Will they always wear a kevlar vest so they don't get impaled by a stick and so on..... Just more stuff I think.

For extreme dust/wind/exposure to reflection (LONG LONG sunny snow exposure)...maybe.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Yes understood - we do what we do to mitigate risk and try to figure out what is significant and what is not...I am not recalling too many eye injuries in the dogs....even though Beau comes back from a briar patch with a ripped and lightly bleeding tongue almost every time.

Ticks - yep real risk and a big one

Snakes- yep real risk but few dogs get bitten and normally it is those trying to play with the snake

Gators - yep, def in the lowcountry

Playing fetch with sticks - absolutely - personally know way to many dogs who have had punctured palates and throats from this

I guess I was asking because is it a solution looking for a problem or a good idea?


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Oh man, when we were kids we were throwing a stick into a thicket for my mates JR to fetch, after a few throws she came back with her eye literally hanging out, she was not bothered at all by it just ready for the next throw.
My mate pushed it back in and his mum took her to the vet. She seemed fine for the rest of her life, I don't know what happened at the vet, I was too young to bother asking.


----------

